
UniversalCoin is a cryptocurrency that will be distributed for free on Jan 15th - svdree
https://universalcoin.io
======
tobltobs
This is cool. It is the essence of the current coinmania reduced to the
minimum, the MVP of a shitcoin.

It will be interesting to see if they really shell out the money (GAS) to
distribute the coins.

